# رحلة مع الغسالة الفول أتوماتيك



## رائد حمامرة (28 يوليو 2009)

بعد وضع الغسيل داخل حلة الغسالة المتحركة , وغلق باب الغسالة جيداً,..............................................فمثلا يقوم التايمر بتوصيل التيار الكهربى إلى .....


لمزيد من التفاصيل تفضل هنا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142351-5.html#post1202250


رقم المشاركة : [50]


----------



## mahmoudweebas (31 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي العزيز :
عندي غسالة فول أتوماتيك كريازي جيت 901
المشكله هي ان حلة الغسالة لا تدور رغم أن البرتامج يعمل بالكامل ( سحب المياه - سحب المسحوق - طرد المياه ) طبعا كل هذا بتحريك المفتاح يدوي 0
بالكشف علي الغساله وجت ترموستات الموتور بها طرف محروق - فقمت بتغيره بآخر جديد 0
ومع هذا لم يتم اصلاح العيب الذي ذكرته0
ولاتقول لي اتصل بالصيانة لانهم 000000000000000
ارجو ايجاد حل لهذا العطل وأكون شاكر جدا جدا جدا اميلي هو
[email protected]


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررر..........موضوع رائع


----------



## mahmoudweebas (1 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو حذف الاميل الخاص بي في المشاركة
ونأسف لهذا الخطأ الغير مقصود 
وشكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (2 نوفمبر 2009)

mahmoudweebas قال:


> أخي العزيز :
> عندي غسالة فول أتوماتيك كريازي جيت 901
> المشكله هي ان حلة الغسالة لا تدور رغم أن البرتامج يعمل بالكامل ( سحب المياه - سحب المسحوق - طرد المياه ) طبعا كل هذا بتحريك المفتاح يدوي 0
> بالكشف علي الغساله وجت ترموستات الموتور بها طرف محروق - فقمت بتغيره بآخر جديد 0
> ...




اخي الكريم الحل الجذري لهذه المشكلة هي فصل المحرك عن الدائرة وتشغيله لوحده وبعد التاكد من عدم وجود اي خلل تتبع الدارة الكهربائية للمحركولا بد لك من الوصول الى مكان الخلل ولا تنسى فحص المكثف والتاكد من عمله


----------



## mahmoudweebas (2 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز 
شكرا علي ردك وأرعرفك [انني استعنت بصديق واختبرنا الموتور ووجناه يهمل بعيد عن الغساله
ولكن عند توصيله بالغساله لا يعمل 0
وشكرا0


----------



## علاء جمال (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*شوف راى والله اعلم*



mahmoudweebas قال:


> أخي العزيز :
> عندي غسالة فول أتوماتيك كريازي جيت 901
> المشكله هي ان حلة الغسالة لا تدور رغم أن البرتامج يعمل بالكامل ( سحب المياه - سحب المسحوق - طرد المياه ) طبعا كل هذا بتحريك المفتاح يدوي 0
> بالكشف علي الغساله وجت ترموستات الموتور بها طرف محروق - فقمت بتغيره بآخر جديد 0
> ...



ارجو الكشف على السخان لان الكريازى احيانا لا يبدا بالعمل الا بعد وصول المياة الى دلرجة حرارة معينه


----------



## عمرو م (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي غساله فول اوتوماتيك كريازيتواجه مشكله تتطلب الحل السريع حله الغساله لا تدور في الشطف والعسرومع العلم انها تسحب المسحوق بالكامل ولاتسحب المياه ارجوالرد السريع ارجوكم ع الاميل [email protected] .com


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 مارس 2010)

عمرو م قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي غساله فول اوتوماتيك كريازيتواجه مشكله تتطلب الحل السريع حله الغساله لا تدور في الشطف والعسرومع العلم انها تسحب المسحوق بالكامل ولاتسحب المياه ارجوالرد السريع ارجوكم ع الاميل [email protected] .com



اولا اخي لو قمت بدوران الحلة بواسطة يديك ولم تدر يكون احتمال صدا البيل او حمال الحلة مكسور
اما ان دارت يدويا يكن الخلل بدائرة المحرك الكهربائية

عدم سحب المياه سببه الصمام ومجارية الرجاء التاكد من ذلك

ارجو المتابعة......


----------



## hfekry (25 يونيو 2010)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## abo_abedo (16 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى فى الله شكرا على مجهودك ولك الثواب ورجائى ان كان لديك اى فيديوهات ت عليميةف فى صيانة الغسالات الاتوماتيكية تفيدنى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## great_love (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد الب (25 يناير 2012)

[email protected]

اي اسئله عن الغسالات الفول اتوماتيك


----------



## ابو اسلم (1 يونيو 2012)

غير المكثف وان شاء الله تعمل


----------

